# Wind Quintet and Saxophone Quartet?



## clarinetcomposer

Hi,

Does anyone know of any pieces for Wind Quintet (ie woodwind quintet) and Sax Quartet?

Thanks!

Christiaan


----------



## Ciel_Rouge

Arturo Marquez: Danzon No. 5 for Saxophone Quartet:






Also, not ORIGINALLY for saxophone and not performed by a quartet - but maybe you will also find this tip somewhat useful:


----------



## Taneyev

Glazunov sax q.
Alfred Desenclos sax q.
Francaix sax petit q-
Florent Schmitt sax q.
Jean Nicolas Savari sax q. and quintet
Jean Baptiste Singelee grand quatuor concertante - first quatuor
Jean Baptiste Mohr sax q.
That's to begin


----------



## Yagan Kiely

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Summer_Music_for_Wind_Quintet


----------



## PostMinimalist

Do you mean nine players together, or interchangable scoring or what?
It's a bit ambiguous.


----------



## Yagan Kiely

I think he means two pieces.


----------



## clarinetcomposer

*Nonet*

Hi,

Thanks for all your replies! I wasn't clear in my original post. I did mean a wind quintet together with a sax quartet (ie a nonet).

Thanks for the other ideas. Any for the nonet?

Christiaan


----------



## PostMinimalist

I don't know of any works for that combination but, if you've got some cash, I'm sure there are plenty of good composers around this forum who would jump at the chance to write a piece for such a challenging nonet.
Yagan, for one, or Altiste (Nigel Keay)? There are many others, check them out! 
FC


----------



## altiste

*Nonet*

Thanks for the mention post-minimalist.

I just thought of Jeffrey Harrington who already has a Nonet for ww quintet & string quartet. Perhaps he might be interested in adapting it to work for saxophones.


----------



## PostMinimalist

Hi Nigel,
Sadly, it looks like Clarinetcomposer has given up here at least. If he has subscribed to the thread, which logically he has since he started it, then he will get an email telling him of futher posts, so he may still get this idea (which is very neat by the way!). 
Cheers
F


----------

